# AK Fox Kit



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

North Slope, AK


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shots, thanks for posting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang cool pictures. Do you guys have crosses up there? We have a bunch of different colors here.


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

longbow said:


> Dang cool pictures. Do you guys have crosses up there? We have a bunch of different colors here.


Yes, we often see crosses from pure black to black + orange/yellow...and will see Arctics as well (usually a bit further north)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bang flop!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

first pic just got set as my desktop, thanks for sharing.


----------

